
Advances in NLP to better connect people - moneil971
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/new-advances-in-natural-language-processing-to-better-connect-people/
======
farazbabar
I have refused to get hired by google and Facebook because they give me the
creeps. Duck duck go cannot afford me. Maybe, _we_ can start our own
search/social/nlp startup? I don't care about making _any_ money, if you are
in the same boat as I am (dreading the status quo, wanting to do something,
don't need or not driven by money, reply to this and we will try to make it
happen - reminds me of the hypersane post from a couple days ago btw, the
crazies not driven by materialism and can see through shit).

~~~
jsty
Honest question - If you don’t care about making any money, why can’t Duck
Duck Go afford you?

~~~
farazbabar
Generally speaking, at most companies, one's credibility and therefore ability
to affect outcomes is directly linked to titles and compensation (generally
speaking). This is why they (or really any incumbents) cannot afford me.
Besides, while I don't care about money that puts bread on the table, a
privacy focused communication and/or search platform that turns into a
successful and sustainable business is definitely something I am interested
in.

------
i_am_nomad
“To better connect people” is the Orwellian horseshit phrase of the week.

~~~
deogeo
It never seems to involve open chat protocols, does it?

------
buboard
Facebook has a great AI and apparently also NLP team , a great framework , and
tons of resources. They should make a search engine.

~~~
szczepano
They're already modern version of web directory with millions of contributors
so they probably just need to organise it. Or they already did it ? Did they ?

~~~
swasheck
like the AOL of this generation

------
not_a_cop75
Hey, we're using NLP to help you rather than spy on you. No...really!

~~~
spinningslate
I’m afraid that’s pretty close to my initial reaction too. When I read the
headline, there was an implied suffix of “so we can more effectively intrude
on your privacy”.

It’s a great shame. There are clearly some very talented people at Facebook.
But all that work is paid for by a dystopian business model that has moved
effortlessly and insidiously from connecting people for benign social good (or
at least relatively so) to one that facilitates erosion of privacy and social
manipulation on a global scale. As a software engineer I’m deeply troubled
that the craft I’ve loved since my teens is being wielded to such negative
societal consequence.

~~~
java-man
you don't think it _was_ the design goal from the start?

~~~
sporkologist
It started as a "Hot or Not" type co-ed rating app....

